# Fletching and Nock orientation



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You can twist each nock in the arrow to get perfect up and down alignment of the cock vane if you are using carbon arrows.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh... ok.. I will try that... never knew that I can twist the nock around. thanks for the info.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep no problem hopefully that will get you all fixed up.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, just twist the nock until you get complete clearence


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

I just tried twisting the nock and its not moving. Seems glued on very tight... 

Its those carbon arrows....


----------

